# Marlin, Tuna and a wahoo!!!!



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

So we are very pissed off at the cobia and decided to go troll.. about 2 hours into the troll we have a big hit on one of the out riggers but the line rapped the tip of the rod and snapped the line. Less then 20 mins later one of the reels went to screaming. Faster then I have ever seen... After about 30 sec into the fight and half the 30w spooled there is was a billfish. He jumped a few more time then ran like crazy. We chased it down with the boat most the fight. then it when under the boat... thought we was going to lose it then.. but the rode held despite the u shape it was in... finally after he was tired out we got it to the side of the boat... Man what a cool experience.. Thanks to my helper Trever for the extra hands and Preston for the helm work it all came together.. first Billfish.. Not sure if it was a blue or white as it was a gray in color..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Rat Blue....


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is the tuna and wahoo.. And the cool thing is this was all done on my boat!!!!!.. Headed back out tomorrow..:thumbup: cobia smobia!!!!:yes:


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

How far out? Pelagics are in it seems. I lost a 6 foot sail from my kayak today off of Navarre. A mahi mahi was caught there last week too.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats
We r going for it in a couple hours!


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't really tell since it's in the water but actually looks like a sword fish rather than a blue marlin....great read and great catch:thumbup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Blue Marlin! Congrats!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on the Blue, how far out were you? The water color based on the Sat images is awesome right now. I ma going crazy up here in Atlanta. Next week Wed-Thurs looks promising, if it holds were going.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

ditto on how far out were you? edge? nipple?


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

oh and big congrats!! I'm hoping for my first bill on my boat this year


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

In the bottom pic, you can clearly see the dorsal fin and it's pointed which means blue marlin, a whites is larger and rounded. Either way it's a billfish and you caught it from an outboard!! Excellent work!!

Robert


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats on the fish! and on a 30w.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

An April Blue Marlin is a good way to start the season! Congrats


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Perfect! What did you catch it on?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

We where at the Nipple..... It hit the smallest lure in the spread and it was the closest to the boat..lol....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome, we raised a blue a couple weeks ago but it was after the bowling pin instead of a lure. Can't wait to boat my first blue, I'm sure that is an awesome feeling.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice job Cap. A blue is always a great catch.


----------



## msgamefish27 (Mar 31, 2012)

GREAT CATCH!! It's my turn next


----------

